# palafox pier



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

was just wondering if any of the regulars who go after the smoker kings have started fishing yet? also any info on what live baits to use would be appreciated.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That would be later in the year around October


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks. my dad just told me that this is the time of year to go get them, and i wasnt going to be actually fishing from the pier. i have a boat and was going to drift/troll baits around that area of the bay.


----------

